# Suggest a calculator that shows the waiting time to charge Tesla Model 3.



## manre (Jul 25, 2021)

Here is a method that works fine - https://evadept.com/calc/tesla-model-3-wait-time-calculator/. You just need to choose what kind of car you have, and what kind of charging will be used. And of course you need to specify the current and desired battery charge. The calculations are quite accurate, I checked it.


----------



## negotia (Jul 25, 2021)

You know, and this option really suits me perfectly, I will use it constantly.


----------



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow! I love genuine interactions between EV fans on this forum!


----------

